# Big Nog: "I wouldn’t train with someone who’s gay."



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://esporte.uol.com.br/lutas/vale-tudo/ultimas-noticias/2011/08/19/rodrigo-minotauro-diz-que-nao-treinaria-com-gays-para-evitar-maldade.htm



> "I have no prejudice against the gays, but I wouldn’t train with someone who’s gay. I have no malice, I don’t take our physical contact as (something) sexual. But what if the gay person has that malice of having physical contact with me, of staying there grappling? I would have no problems having a gay student in my academy, but I would rather not train with him."


Wow ... I just lost a little bit of respect for him.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

So basically he's saying he doesn't mind rubbing his body against, getting into the north-south position, or putting his head between a guys legs as long as they both make it clear they are straight males.


...


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well he's just being honest really. He's simply not comfortable grappling with gay men. Especially No-Gi which he so dearly loves

fair enough


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

astrallite said:


> So basically he's saying he doesn't mind rubbing his body against, getting into the north-south position, or putting his head between a guys legs as long as they both make it clear they are straight males.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. And that's how I'd feel too.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

... gay people don't want to **** everyone of the same sex, you know this right? It's like saying any time you grapple with someone of the opposite sex they want to have sex with you. Get over yourself lol.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Just don't make eye contact.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, he says he does not mind having a gay student. They are (hopefully) wearing protective gear anyway...unless there is a malfunction like the Ebersole fight.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

What a moron.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Sonnen's gonna be ALL OVER THIS. 

eg. "The Nog bros only get touchy-feely with STRAIGHT men dressed in pink who wear earrings. That's just Brazilian tradition." :confused02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Seriously though, props to big Nog for being honest.

I would feel uncomfortable with it too, just as people feel uncomfortable over seeing a male/female doctor over a genitalia problem. People have preferences.

If I was rolling around with a female who had quite a nice body, I'd get a raging hardon.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> If I was rolling around with a female who had quite a nice body, I'd get a raging hardon.


Not if she was strong as you and putting some pain on you.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Not if she was strong as you *and putting some pain on you*.


That may or may not turn me on even more.:wink03::wink03:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

browncow said:


> Sonnen's gonna be ALL OVER THIS.
> 
> eg. "The Nog bros only get touchy-feely with STRAIGHT men dressed in pink who wear earrings. That's just Brazilian tradition." :confused02:


lmao can't wait!


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> ... gay people don't want to **** everyone of the same sex, you know this right? It's like saying any time you grapple with someone of the opposite sex they want to have sex with you. Get over yourself lol.


I find every MMA chick in Strikeforce attractive in someway or another (even Cyborg). If I grappled with them I would probably want to bang them even more. I bet every guy who trains with those Strikeforce chicks has thought about them sexually at least once. 

Most straight guys are always thinking about sex. Is this any different if they are gay? 

Imagine training/grappling with her:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> ... gay people don't want to **** everyone of the same sex, you know this right? It's like saying any time you grapple with someone of the opposite sex they want to have sex with you. Get over yourself lol.


Well with males yeah...especially if you go by some of the comments on this forum. Pretty much every woman with a face, two arms and legs is worthy of praise and admiration.

Don't see how this doesn't carry over to gay MEN. And quite frankly, from my experience with them, it does. The few gay dudes I've talked to talk about the guys they want to **** incessantly. Really no different.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nog doesn't roll with females either, just so you know.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Jake Shields is going to be outraged once he reads this!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

music5x5 said:


> I find every MMA chick in Strikeforce attractive in someway or another (even Cyborg). If I grappled with them I would probably want to bang them even more. I bet every guy who trains with those Strikeforce chicks has thought about them sexually at least once.
> 
> *Most straight guys are always thinking about sex.* Is this any different if they are gay?


C'mon, not while rolling at least.



> Imagine training/grappling with her:


I'd love to train with her because technically she's very good. You think about wanting to have sex with her while rolling with her and I guarantee she'll take your arm off.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, how ironic.

I'm sure Nog has crossed more swords than most gay men. Accidental or not.

I wonder how he'd feel about fighting a gay guy.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> If I was rolling around with a female who had quite a nice body, I'd get a raging hardon.


LOL :thumb02:


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Well with males yeah...especially if you go by some of the comments on this forum. Pretty much every woman with a face, two arms and legs is worthy of praise and admiration.
> 
> Don't see how this doesn't carry over to gay MEN. And quite frankly, from my experience with them, it does. The few gay dudes I've talked to talk about the guys they want to **** incessantly. Really no different.


This is true. Gay guys like to pretend like they are not horn dogs like straight dudes but that clearly isn't true. I'm sure they think about banging almost every man with an athletic body especially if they had a chance to grapple with them.

I just watched a video of Ronda Rousey and I immediately started getting a hard on. I love that girl so much.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nog doesn't roll with females either, just so you know.


He has my respect as he is not a hypocrite.



music5x5 said:


> This is true.* Gay guys like to pretend like they are not horn dogs like straight dudes but that clearly isn't true.* I'm sure they think about banging almost every man with an athletic body especially if they had a chance to grapple with them.
> 
> I just watched a video of Ronda Rousey and I immediately started getting a hard on. I love that girl so much.


I don't think that's true really. I think most of them are pretty open about it. I've chatted with quite a few on a near daily basis, and especially when they are comfortable with you, they...like any other dude won't shut up about the dude's they think are hot or they want in bed....much to my chagrin.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Indestructibl3;1457233[B said:


> ]C'mon, not while rolling at least.
> [/B]
> 
> 
> I'd love to train with her because technically she's very good. *You think about wanting to have sex with her while rolling with her and I guarantee she'll take your arm off.*












Whoops. Boner alert.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Whoops.


Dude, I so did NOT need to see that right at the start of my weekend LOL. Not even trying to cover it up in the least... sort of like he is proud of it haha.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I wouldn't care but I can understand that making him uncomfortable. That isn't really a prejudice I am sure a lot of girls who train BJJ won't roll with men for the same reason.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rygu said:


> Dude, I so did NOT need to see that right at the start of my weekend LOL. Not even trying to cover it up in the least... sort of like he is proud of it haha.


ha ha, it's not like he can cover it up wearing that outfit.

That picture proves that you can think about grappling in an erotic manner and still win.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

i wouldnt want to grapple with a gay dude either. Everyone has their opinions. Nothing wrong with Nog saying this.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Where's xeb when you need him?


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

He has a right to feel about it how he does. Get over it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't want to grapple with someone who hasn't taken a bath in 2 months.

Does that make me prejudiced?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I can understand his sentiment.

If Jim Miller or Ryan Bader and I were grappling I'm sure that if there face got anywhere near my chest I would poke one of their eyes out.

Not a situation I'd like to be in.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

So it seems the perfect way to win against Big Nog now is to whisper in his ear whilst grappling:

"I'm so gay for you right now"
"stop touching me there, you're turning me on"

I imagine he'd tap out due to fondling.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> *It's like saying any time you grapple with someone of the opposite sex they want to have sex with you*. Get over yourself lol.


Wait....are you sure? Because that's how I thought it worked....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ari said:


> I can understand his sentiment.
> 
> If Jim Miller or Ryan Bader and I were grappling I'm sure that if there face got anywhere near my chest I would poke one of their eyes out.
> 
> Not a situation I'd like to be in.


Why did you name those two in particular? >_>


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Why did you name those two in particular? >_>


You're a smart guy 'copter 

Come on


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Why did you name those two in particular? >_>


She doesn't like necks?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jim Miller's beard is minging.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Jim Miller's beard is minging.












That's a very handsome man IMO.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel the exact same way, i just wouldn't want to roll with a gay guy it would be awkward as hell.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ari said:


> That's a very handsome man IMO.












Dat Beard.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

"Dat Beard" looks just fine to me 

I'd scream **** if Big Nog tried to grapple with me. I'd feel like Bilbo in the Trollshaws for those who enjoy JRR Tolkien...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good for Nog for being honest.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm surprised someone who is that experienced and renown in BJJ would think about it like that. I wrestled all my life and have done jiu jitsu for over a year and I never even thought about grappling as anything sexual so it wouldn't really matter to me if the guy I grappled was gay. I've wrestled probably 500 different guys... chances are at least one of them was gay but who cares.

On the otherhand, when I grapple against a girl, it takes a real effort to forget that my opponent is female and have the thought process that its just another body im rolling around with. It's ******* HARD(tehe)though especially when im grappling with this one chick in my class who is a legit dime...


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Good for him. I wouldn either.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> ...I've wrestled probably 500 different guys... chances are at least one of them was gay but who cares.


You would care if you definitely knew your grappling partner was gay because there is a high chance he wants to f*ck you! LOL. Just picture him jerking off to thoughts of your grappling sessions.

I pretty sure Nog was talking about an openly gay dude. This is why I believe in the *don't ask, don't tell* policy when it comes to sports/events where men need to shower together or wrestle each other.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I would feel a bit uncomfortable grappling with a gay guy. Just sayin :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana must be loving this, he finally gets his big tv deal and then one of his TUF coaches gets arrested and one of the stars from his next PPV goes and intentionally or not comes off homophobic.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't see anything _explicitly_ homophobic with what Big Nog said. His only issue is a gay man grappling with him "with malice".

The Noglish dictionary CLEARLY defines the term:

*with malice* - having a boner

That is ALL! The rest is just personal preference like McKeever said.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Clearly he's just worried about feeling a sharp pole when some dude takes his back....


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> http://esporte.uol.com.br/lutas/vale-tudo/ultimas-noticias/2011/08/19/rodrigo-minotauro-diz-que-nao-treinaria-com-gays-para-evitar-maldade.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... I just lost a little bit of respect for him.





How dare he have any thoughts or feelings that anyone disagree with.

Remember kids, be yourself. UNLESS THAT SELF ISN'T POLITICALLY CORRECT *nervous laughter*


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Wouldn't a Homophobe rolling with a gay dude be good training? You'd constantly be trying to avoid certain positions.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Evo said:


> How dare he have any thoughts or feelings that anyone disagree with.
> 
> Remember kids, be yourself. UNLESS THAT SELF ISN'T POLITICALLY CORRECT *nervous laughter*


I don't blame Nog at all. When he's getting that close and entwined with someone, he should feel 100% licensed to choose what he is and isn't comfortable with. 

Political correctness should not be prioritized over truth. Nog told the truth and I admire him for it. Saying he doesn't want to rub up against a man who has an affinity for other men is his right.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> http://esporte.uol.com.br/lutas/vale-tudo/ultimas-noticias/2011/08/19/rodrigo-minotauro-diz-que-nao-treinaria-com-gays-para-evitar-maldade.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... I just lost a little bit of respect for him.


y, i just gained more respect for him


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Big Nog you have nothing to worry about. There isnt a gay man in this world that would want to **** your ugly mug or have any kind of sexual "malice" towards you. 

There are things which i can "respect" people for admitting BUT this isnt one of them. He would single out a student and not train with him if he knew the guy was gay. Thats some straight ignorant bs. I can understand for someone admitting they dont like seeing dude on dude action and tbh i dont mind if someone admits that. I dont like seeing 2 dudes make out. But i would never avoid them in any way because of it. Even if i had a problem with it i would still push through it because i know not training with someone because they are gay is wrong. 

People saying stuff like "I respect Nog for admitting it" are just saying that crap because they like him so much to begin with. Chael Sonnen got ragged on for saying he doesn't feel comfortable with having a dudes head between his legs. I cant even imagine what would happen if Chael said what Nog just said. The webs would blow up.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm with Big Nog here.
But i admit, i 'm homophobic. 
Don't even want to be anywhere near gay men.
Yeah i know, that's so 19th century, but i don't care.



SideWays222 said:


> Chael Sonnen got ragged on for saying he doesn't feel comfortable with having a dudes head between his legs.


That's why he prefers to be the one putting his head between other man legs?


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't blame Nog . I'd feel uncomforable grappling with a gay person too.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I bet Mat Lindland doesn't have this problem.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Just don't make eye contact.


Haha!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> That's why he prefers to be the one putting his head between other man legs?


No. :thumbsdown:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Come on Nick Ring, eat a few cheeseburgers. Dana White is just the man to match them together to. 

Gotta change the ignorant mentality some people still have. It's like treating black people as slaves, no different. It's probably the last thing on a gay guys mind when they're trying to fight, that they want to bone you. A straight guys dick is just as much of a dick as a gay guy, think about that next time you're in north south Nog, but oooooh a gay guy is thinking how hot you are...gimme a break, and grow up.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

box said:


> Come on Nick Ring, eat a few cheeseburgers. Dana White is just the man to match them together to.
> 
> Gotta change the ignorant mentality some people still have. It's like treating black people as slaves, no different. It's probably the last thing on a gay guys mind when they're trying to fight, that they want to bone you. A straight guys dick is just as much of a dick as a gay guy, think about that next time you're in north south Nog, but oooooh a gay guy is thinking how hot you are...gimme a break, and grow up.


Not only is what you said true. But think about it even in a more simple way.

Who in their right mind would find Big Nog hot??? If a gay guy is attracted to Big Nog then Nog better be flattered because thats the only person in this planet that would find him attractive. He has a face only a mother could love.










Your sooo attractive Big Nog :sarcastic12:
The gays cant contain their sexual malice when rolling with you. :confused03:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

box said:


> It's probably the last thing on a gay guys mind when they're trying to fight, that they want to bone you. A straight guys dick is just as much of a dick as a gay guy, think about that next time you're in north south Nog, but oooooh a gay guy is thinking how hot you are...gimme a break, and grow up.


Training is very different to a fight, it's not fast paced as you need to learn the intricacies of positioning. 

That being said, i would not get a boner in a fight with Gina Carano, but i would be hard as wood in simulated combat.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> Training is very different to a fight, it's not fast paced as you need to learn the intricacies of positioning.
> 
> That being said, i would not get a boner in a fight with Gina Carano, but i would be hard as wood in simulated combat.


I would never pop a boner training with someone no matter how hot i find the chick.

Second.... you really think Big Nog is to the gays as Gina Carano is to us straights??

Iv rolled with plenty of good looking girls and never got a straight raging.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I would never pop a boner training with someone no matter how hot i find the chick.
> 
> Second.... you really think Big Nog is to the gays as Gina Carano is to us straights??
> 
> Iv rolled with plenty of good looking girls and never got a straight raging.












Look out.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

That's completely ridiculous from Nog. Just makes me like them less and less by the day.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hes been saying a lot of eratic things lately, hope he gets his giant chin knocked off his head, where are you chael


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This whole thing is ridiculous.

Saying rolling with a girl would turn you on? Well then... you aint rolling are you? You are grinding and trying to pretend you are training. If you were seriously training, and your opponent is a women, man, gay whatever... I dont see how you can get aroused. Thats like telling me I would get a hard on if a beautiful women had a gun to my head.

Its no better then Hopkins saying he cant watch two guys rolling because its so gay. The two guys are trying to kill each other dude. I can honestly say Ive never thought anything sexual watching an MMA fight. I'm too engrossed in, you know, the actual *fighting*. There is nothing arousing about watching two people fight, no matter what the sex or preference. Even if they are in north-south position!

And yes... I did see the amusing photos of funny boners! But they are of adolescent males. Lets face it, at that age, getting a boner can be completely random!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> This whole thing is ridiculous.
> 
> Saying rolling with a girl would turn you on? Well then... you aint rolling are you? You are grinding and trying to pretend you are training. If you were seriously training, and your opponent is a women, man, gay whatever... I dont see how you can get aroused. Thats like telling me I would get a hard on if a beautiful women had a gun to my head.
> 
> ...


this. your not training if your thinking sexually while rolling, your actually a weirdo if you do, minotauro can say all he wants about sonnen, but he is no teachers pet himself and sonnen is at least hyping a fight and he doesnt really mean what he says.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Another thing i have a problem with is.

What if there are gay students training at Nogs gym?? Now they are going to feel extremely uncomfortable training there. I dont care what you guys say but if a big name like Nog says he does not want to train with someone for w/e reason i can then guarantee they will feel unwelcomed being there.

What if Big Nog says that he doesnt mind black people training at his gym but wouldn't train with one himself because he thinks black people are/do whatever (I dont want to make a reason because it can offend someone).
I guarantee you that black people would not want to train there anymore.

Except being gay is already a hard thing for alot of people. Now that they openly know their teacher doesn't want to train with their kind.. its just going to make it that much harder.

No way i spin it can i agree with what Big Nog says. He is a techer to alot of people a mentor to others. At some point you have to take that stuff seriously and learn that you cant speak your mind like someone else might be able to.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Not only is what you said true. But think about it even in a more simple way.
> 
> Who in their right mind would find Big Nog hot??? If a gay guy is attracted to Big Nog then Nog better be flattered because thats the only person in this planet that would find him attractive. He has a face only a mother could love.
> 
> ...


dude we get it your gay, now stop making remarks about Nogs looks god made him not he himself, and with that height and badass personality and fame, name a chick who wudnt want Nog.

Nogs got my respect 100%, I know 90% of other MMA fighters think the same way but there too ***** to admit it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xRoxaz said:


> dude we get it your gay, now shut it.


Lmfao

People have seen a pic of my gf and me. (Rusty wanna comment?)

You know... im not going to defend myself to people like you.

I hope your not a typical Canadian because you make Canada look bad. I hope they run you out of town with a pitch fork. Lmao :bye02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

they just wanna learn martial arts and nog is not letting them doo that because he is homophobic despite him doing bjj with straight men and women


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmfao
> 
> People have seen a pic of my gf and me. (Rusty wanna comment?)
> 
> ...


LMAO @ people hav seen u in a pic with a girl, i bet it was a shemale anyways.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xRoxaz said:


> LMAO @ people hav seen u in a pic with a girl, i bet it was a shemale anyways.


Lmao
I usually would argue with anyone but even i can tell you are a troll.

Now that says something about you.










:thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xRoxaz said:


> LMAO @ people hav seen u in a pic with a girl, i bet it was a shemale anyways.


are you implying that your mother is sideways girlfriend?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> I usually would argue with anyone but even i can tell you are a troll.
> 
> Now that says something about you.
> ...





UFC_OWNS said:


> are you implying that your mother is sideways girlfriend?


ohhhh snapp BUTTHURTICULITIS!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> are you implying that your mother is sideways girlfriend?


Yikes... are you trying to imply that im dating a girl that gave birth to a











You insulted me more then you insulted him!!! :wink01:

haha 





SideWays222 said:


> Another thing i have a problem with is.
> 
> What if there are gay students training at Nogs gym?? Now they are going to feel extremely uncomfortable training there. I dont care what you guys say but if a big name like Nog says he does not want to train with someone for w/e reason i can then guarantee they will feel unwelcomed being there.
> 
> ...



I had to quote myself so my brilliant post doesn't get lost under the trolls trolliness.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yikes... are you trying to imply that im dating a girl that gave birth to a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i believe the he is a she, it would explain the way she types and is


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i believe the he is a she, it would explain the way she types and is


I think you might be right. I just found her facebook.










Cover your eyes children!! She is too ugly to look at.

Im not even sure if posting that picture of xRoxaz is appropriate. Im contacting facebook about that.!


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I dont know whats more funny someone whos pissed off at Nog's remarks about traning with gay people or the guy with the username "UFCowns" lol both you clowns seem to be the ones trolling here I gave my opinion about the situation you didnt like it so suddenly its a troll hah then you try to make remarks about my mom which btw shows that you are in desperation mode lol and im the supposed troll, funny.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Should we get this thread back on track gentlemen?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Should we get this thread back on track gentlemen?


im with mr helwani


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im with mr helwani


Thank you my good man


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Should we get this thread back on track gentlemen?





UFC_OWNS said:


> im with mr helwani


Alright. We can just ignore the troll Rox and continue having an intelligent conversation. You cant blame myself and UFCowns for steering away for a second. A trolls job is to derail the thread and lower the intelligence level. He is a expert troll so he knew how to get that stuff started. I thank you Budhisten for pulling us out of that sand trap. :wink01:

Lets continue with my great post.



SideWays222 said:


> Another thing i have a problem with is.
> 
> What if there are gay students training at Nogs gym?? Now they are going to feel extremely uncomfortable training there. I dont care what you guys say but if a big name like Nog says he does not want to train with someone for w/e reason i can then guarantee they will feel unwelcomed being there.
> 
> ...


Continue :thumb02:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Completely agree with Nogs sentiments. I would HATE rolling with a gay guy, cant believe he is getting so much hate for this.

I dont even mind 'gay' people in general but the fact that the person you are wrestling could be getting aroused is just gross.

Everyone is naturally prejudice about something, thats just the way the world is. But god dam if someone doesnt want to do something where you rub your body against your opponents and get into lets say 'initmate' positions with someone of the same sex then feel free.

I would hardly say this WAS prejudice quite frankly.

Two girls however... sign me up. And for a guy to say they dont think about it at least once while rolling with a girl (at 100% even) is just a liar, its a natural thing.

Flame away..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Completely agree with Nogs sentiments. I would HATE rolling with a gay guy, cant believe he is getting so much hate for this.
> 
> I dont even mind 'gay' people in general but the fact that the person you are wrestling could be getting aroused is just gross.
> 
> ...


ok your not gonna get raped in bjj practice no matter who is your opponent is, and no one would be dumb enough to try in front of a whole gym and secondly his dumb fears are denying this person to train martial arts because they really want to and thats not fair


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well at least he's honest, though it may scare some students away he isn't being a fake about it.

I have several gay friends and I really enjoy their company and we have a good time bashing each other for fun  From what I know gay people dislike people who dislike them. But they hate people that secretly hate them even more, it's a cowardly thing to do.

You may not be comfortable with gay people and that is understandable, it's something that is very hard to fathom and get used to for straight people.

I commend Nog for being honest and open about his feelings, sure it may scare away potential homosexual students, but at least they won't be wondering for years "why won't my coach roll with me?"

And yes, I can understand how it can look like a sucky situation for gays, but it can also be a positive. All cards are on the table

BTW: Gay people don't get aroused while rolling with men, unless they are turned on by that person before-hand... It's a sport, not an orgy - thank you


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Thats just ridiculous, there is no way im going to put myself in an uncomfortable position for no reason. 

There are plenty of MMA gyms which im sure are open to gay guys training, full of guys like you. Serioiusly this is blown up so out of proportion, its just a guys opinion and because it involves a minority it becomes the biggest news of the day.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Thats just ridiculous, there is no way im going to put myself in an uncomfortable position for no reason.
> 
> There are plenty of MMA gyms which im sure are open to gay guys training, full of guys like you. Serioiusly this is blown up so out of proportion, its just a guys opinion and because it involves a minority it becomes the biggest news of the day.


you scared of this bro


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

To be fair he only started feeling this way when he lost his chin. I can just imagine the twisted ********* who troll MMA gyms looking for legends with their well worn bodies and unconscious tendencies.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I didnt begin bjj so I could roll with chicks and get a boner. And I doubt that gay guys werent either. They wants to train Bjj 'cause they wants to learn a martial art. And grappling isnt a sexual thing. I dont watch an UFC event thinking that two guys are having sex in the octagon....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> Completely agree with Nogs sentiments. I would HATE rolling with a gay guy, cant believe he is getting so much hate for this.
> 
> I dont even mind 'gay' people in general but the fact that the person you are wrestling could be getting aroused is just gross.
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously?

If you were fighting a gay dude on the street, trying to beat the shit out of each other, do you think there is any way in hell he would get aroused? Are you serious?

This whole thing is beyond absurd. If I was rolling with a gay chap, and he was trying his best to take my arm off or whatever, his sexual preference would be the LAST thing on my mind. Im guessing it would be the last thing on his.

This idea that a gay man will want to f*uck you no matter what the context is ridiculous. dancing in a nightclub? Sure. Having a hug?? Sure, maybe so. But FIGHTING!?? Come on now. Get real.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, seriously?
> 
> *If you were fighting a gay dude on the street, trying to beat the shit out of each other, do you think there is any way in hell he would get aroused? Are you serious?*
> 
> ...


getting into a street fight is completely different then training.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

chilo said:


> getting into a street fight is completely different then training.


Training isnt something you should be sexually aroused.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

chilo said:


> getting into a street fight is completely different then training.


My point is that both of you are there for one reason only: To beat each other. Thats it. If you are gay, it doesn't suddenly become 80% fighting and 20% touching up and arousal. Nobody takes up MMA so they can touch up other men. I know some homophobes might think thats the case... but I assure you, it isnt. Thats what gay bars/clubs are for... not MMA gyms.

I cant believe this thread. I'm astounded... and a little disappointed.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

TheBadGuy said:


> Training isnt something you should be sexually aroused.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> My point is that both of you are there for one reason only: To beat each other. Thats it. If you are gay, it doesn't suddenly become 80% fighting and 20% touching up and arousal. Nobody takes up MMA so they can touch up other men. I know some homophobes might think thats the case... but I assure you, it isnt. Thats what gay bars/clubs are for... not MMA gyms.
> 
> I cant believe this thread. I'm astounded... and a little disappointed.


dont be so naive, just because you dont get turned on by rolling around with a stablemate doesn't mean the other gay guy wont.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

chilo said:


>











.....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

chilo said:


>


I think he missed "doing" from the end of his sentence. You know what he meant though!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

chilo said:


> dont be so naive, just because you dont get turned on by rolling around with a stablemate doesn't mean the other gay guy wont.


More presumptions. Are you gay? Do you know any gay MMA fighters? Are you being serious?

I can say, with utmost confidence, that a gay dude training MMA will be focused on just that: training.

Gay people are not mindless f*uck machines that have no control. What year are we living in for god sake?!

Naive indeed... Oh the irony.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oooo snap!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> More presumptions. Are you gay? Do you know any gay MMA fighters? Are you being serious?
> 
> I can say, with utmost confidence, that a gay dude training MMA will be focused on just that: training.
> 
> ...


relax sooj he is just sticking up for himself and his homosexual feelings


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I think he missed "doing" from the end of his sentence. You know what he meant though!


Yup. Thanks Soojooko, I writed in a hurry :thumb02:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> More presumptions. Are you gay? Do you know any gay MMA fighters? Are you being serious?
> 
> *I can say, with utmost confidence, that a gay dude training MMA will be focused on just that: training.*
> 
> ...


lol what about the average work place? when a gay worker gets charged with sexual harassment because he got too overly excited towards another co-worker instead of focusing on his job? how come your logic doesn't apply there? 

thats like saying a while a heterosexual male training mma with a female that he's attracted to has no chance in hell of ever becoming aroused because he's focused on his training... saying there's no chance in hell is just being naive. there's always a chance.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

chilo said:


> lol what about the average work place? when a gay worker gets charged with sexual harassment because he got too overly excited towards another co-worker instead of focusing on his job? how come your logic doesn't apply there?
> 
> thats like saying a while a heterosexual male training mma with a female that he's attracted to has no chance in hell of ever becoming aroused because he's focused on his training... saying there's no chance in hell is just being naive. there's always a chance.


There is no chance in hell a Gay man is going to get aroused training with big Nog.

Its like saying that im going to get aroused training with Cyborg. Some shit just aint going to happen :angry02:


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> There is no chance in hell a Gay man is going to get aroused training with big Nog.
> 
> Its like saying that im going to get aroused training with Cyborg. *Some shit just aint going to happen :angry02:*


tell that to cyborg... evangelista cyborg.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

chilo said:


> lol what about the average work place? when a gay worker gets charged with sexual harassment because he got too overly excited towards another co-worker instead of focusing on his job? how come your logic doesn't apply there?
> 
> thats like saying a while a heterosexual male training mma with a female that he's attracted to has no chance in hell of ever becoming aroused because he's focused on his training... saying there's no chance in hell is just being naive. there's always a chance.


Madness! In an everyday job is there pain involved? Submissions? Punching in the face?! What kind of comparison is that? Ridiculous.

And yes, if I was training with a women, who was as big as me, as strong as me and as skilled as me... the last thing I would be thinking about is banging her while we roll. I would be focused on not letting her beat the shit out of me.

The homophobia is strong in this thread, Obiwan.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Madness! In an everyday job is there pain involved? Submissions? Punching in the face?! What kind of comparison is that? Ridiculous.
> 
> And yes, if I was training with a women, who was as big as me, as strong as me and as skilled as me... the last thing I would be thinking about is banging her while we roll. I would be focused on not letting her beat the shit out of me.
> 
> The homophobia is strong in this thread, Obiwan.


the comparison is staying focus. duh.

edit: on a side note, i think you're oblivious to human nature.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

it's only gay if the balls touch.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

chilo said:


> dont be so naive, just because you dont get turned on by rolling around with a stablemate doesn't mean the other gay guy wont.


What an interesting and enlightening thread! I can't believe I read the whole thing. It seems to me like a few people are approaching that "he doth protest too much" line.

I have never witnessed any inappropriate conduct or reactions gay or straight at the gym where I rolled. It just never came up. Everyone was very adult about training no matter if it was same sex or mixed.

However, it's a big world full of ****ed up people. To think that there *are not any* people out there gay *and* straight who get turned on by dominating their partner or being dominated is just NAIVE.

I wouldn't want to roll with any of 'em.










this thread is kind of gay


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> What an interesting and enlightening thread! I can't believe I read the whole thing. It seems to me like a few people are approaching that "he doth protest too much" line.
> 
> I have never witnessed any inappropriate conduct or reactions gay or straight at the gym where I rolled. It just never came up. Everyone was very adult about training no matter if it was same sex or mixed.
> 
> ...


why u hating oldfan


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

From my experience in my gym the straight guys seem to act way gayer than the actual gay guys. Just sayin.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nefilim777 said:


> From my experience in my gym the straight guys seem to act way gayer than the actual gay guys. Just sayin.


yep this.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sigh. Who would of thought this thread would go down hill. Shock horror. Going to sort this thread out now, dicuss this all you want but leave the homophobic comments and stereotypes out of it from now on. And the baiting and trolling.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Sigh. Who would of thought this thread would go down hill. Shock horror. Going to sort this thread out now, dicuss this all you want but *leave the homophobic comments and stereotypes out of it from now on. And the baiting and trolling*.


?????What's left????


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

oldfan said:


> ?????What's left????


I was hoping a sensible discussion on Nog's views on rolling with a homosexual person. I stand firmly with Soojoo's view tbh. Someone's sexuality shouldn't be an issue with training, they're their to learn, not cop a feel.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> I was hoping a sensible discussion on Nog's views on rolling with a homosexual person. I stand firmly with Soojoo's view tbh. Someone's sexuality shouldn't be an issue with training, they're their to learn, not cop a feel.


I agree. And if there ever was a legitimate issue it would probably be obvious and should be dealt with on an individual basis. 

Short boring thread.

Kry- at the risk of sounding gay,... you are the sexiest censor on the site. awesome edit:thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I agree. And if there ever was a legitimate issue it would probably be obvious and should be dealt with on an individual basis.
> 
> Short boring thread.
> 
> Kry- at the risk of sounding gay,... you are the sexiest censor on the site. awesome edit:thumb02:


You summed up what should be the entire discussion in one sentence. 

Bahahaha glad you liked it, gotta be sneaky round these parts! Dunno who's watching!


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> My point is that both of you are there for one reason only: To beat each other. Thats it. If you are gay, it doesn't suddenly become 80% fighting and 20% touching up and arousal. Nobody takes up MMA so they can touch up other men. I know some homophobes might think thats the case... but I assure you, it isnt. Thats what gay bars/clubs are for... not MMA gyms.
> 
> I cant believe this thread. I'm astounded... and a little disappointed.


Are you dumb?? Most of the time you are drilling techniques in BJJ not trying to beat the shit out of each other. You have to respect people wishes if they dont wish to roll with gay guys, its their opinion and quite frankly is not a big deal. 

I dont appreciate being touched in anyway by a gay guy, and rolling involves a lot of touching no matter whether its sexual or not. Not my cup of tea thanks.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> *Are you dumb??* Most of the time you are drilling techniques in BJJ not trying to beat the shit out of each other. You have to respect people wishes if they dont wish to roll with gay guys, its their opinion and quite frankly is not a big deal.
> 
> I dont appreciate being touched in anyway by a gay guy, and rolling involves a lot of touching no matter whether its sexual or not. Not my cup of tea thanks.


I hate posters like you the most. When someone is sharing their opinion in a respectful manner who THE **** are you to talk down to them like that?? There is nothing dumb about what he said. You might disagree with him which is fine but to call him or his opinion dumb is so incredibly annoying. People like you are the reason i get in trouble by the mods. You talk down to people when they are trying to have a respectful argument. Then when i put you in your place im the one thats out of line.

Your not even talking to me and you still managed to annoy me. Your on my sh!t list forever because your my least liked type of poster.

Soojoko your not dumb and your opinion isnt dumb. This guy is just another insecure douche that needs to insult people and their opinion in order to feel better about his.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> *My point is that both of you are there for one reason only: To beat each other.* Thats it. If you are gay, it doesn't suddenly become 80% fighting and 20% touching up and arousal. Nobody takes up MMA so they can touch up other men. I know some homophobes might think thats the case... but I assure you, it isnt. Thats what gay bars/clubs are for... not MMA gyms.
> 
> I cant believe this thread. I'm astounded... and a little disappointed.


Not in training.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> Are you dumb?? *Most of the time you are drilling techniques in BJJ* not trying to beat the shit out of each other. You have to respect people wishes if they dont wish to roll with gay guys, its their opinion and quite frankly is not a big deal.
> 
> I dont appreciate being touched in anyway by a gay guy, and rolling involves a lot of touching no matter whether its sexual or not. Not my cup of tea thanks.


Exactly. You are there to train. You pay your money to train. Nobody goes to an MMA gym on the hunt for sex. There are 1001 easier places to pick up a man then an MMA gym. 

And no... I will NEVER respect anybody's opinion when it involves assuming your opponent will get turned on if you roll, just because they are gay. That right there is homophobia. The very definition of. I cant and wont respect that. Big Nog is a backward idiot. Maybe Sonnen was right about the carrot and the bus.

Its this bullshit attitude that makes it difficult for gay sports men to come out. Because all the other jock homophobes will assume you want to f*uck them. Ridiculous. Like we're in the 1950's.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I hate posters like you the most. When someone is sharing their opinion in a respectful manner who THE **** are you to talk down to them like that?? There is nothing dumb about what he said. You might disagree with him which is fine but to call him or his opinion dumb is so incredibly annoying. People like you are the reason i get in trouble by the mods. You talk down to people when they are trying to have a respectful argument. Then when i put you in your place im the one thats out of line.
> 
> Your not even talking to me and you still managed to annoy me. Your on my sh!t list forever because your my least liked type of poster.
> 
> Soojoko your not dumb and your opinion isnt dumb. This guy is just another insecure douche that needs to insult people and their opinion in order to feel better about his.


Coming from Mr.Ad Hominem made of straw himself. This is pretty funny.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Coming from Mr.Ad Hominem made of straw himself. This is pretty funny.


x2...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. You are there to train. You pay your money to train. Nobody goes to an MMA gym on the hunt for sex. There are 1001 easier places to pick up a man then an MMA gym.
> 
> And no... I will NEVER respect anybody's opinion when it involves assuming your opponent will get turned on if you roll, just because they are gay. That right there is homophobia. The very definition of. I cant and wont respect that. Big Nog is a backward idiot. Maybe Sonnen was right about the carrot and the bus.
> 
> Its this bullshit attitude that makes it difficult for gay sports men to come out. Because all the other jock homophobes will assume you want to f*uck them. Ridiculous. Like we're in the 1950's.


This is just flat out ignorance. Same political correct bullshit that has everyone throwing out the homophobe label. Literally as bad as Sharpton and racism.


I don't see why it'd be hard to comprehend a gay man getting aroused while training with a man they think it's attractive. Especially considering the 500 comments per day on this forum alone about how they'd love to roll with Kyra Gracie and Gina Carano and how they'd love to be in her guard..etc..etc


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Big Nog is a backward idiot. Maybe Sonnen was right about the carrot and the bus.


Quoted for quoty quotableness. Quote.

That one's gonna get you buddy. Much worse than the great Footbal gaff of 2010. yes We all remember that one. I'll send green when I can.



*Not @sookoojo*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Exactly. You are there to train. You pay your money to train. Nobody goes to an MMA gym on the hunt for sex. There are 1001 easier places to pick up a man then an MMA gym.
> 
> And no... I will NEVER respect anybody's opinion when it involves assuming your opponent will get turned on if you roll, just because they are gay. That right there is homophobia. The very definition of. I cant and wont respect that. Big Nog is a backward idiot. Maybe Sonnen was right about the carrot and the bus.


What Big Nog just said is wrong. He is a mentor and a teacher to his students and now if they are gay they are going to feel horrible. They might even feel being gay is wrong. Big Nog is doing nothing less the discriminating against gay people. Using the excuse "they might get turned on by wrestling" is a whole bunch of horse shit. There isn't a single gay man that would find Nog attractive. And there isnt a damn thing sexual about wrestling or BJJ. Iv wrestled for over 4 years and have wrestled a few gay guys. It was just a regular intense wrestling match or practice. Lets also not forget that gay people for the most part are very respectful to the idea that someone isnt gay. They know how to keep it separate so you dont feel like they are hitting on you.

This kind of thinking should not be approved of in this day of age. If someone else said this stuff then all hell would break lose. Because its Big Nog and he is so respected all of the sudden people respect him for his honesty. Where is Chael Sonnens respect for his honesty?? Atleast Chael doesnt discriminate against students or discriminate at all. Yet the man is considered a one of the worst people in MMA. Or imagine if Michael Bisping said this?? Holy **** the forum would be tearing him up. You all know this to be true.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Coming from Mr.Ad Hominem made of straw himself. This is pretty funny.


Actually the person i cant stand the most for doing that type of stuff is YOU. I was thinking of you the whole time i was writing that post. You talk down to people during discussions all the time but then try to cover it up. Its why i show you no respect and why i dont like you as a poster. I tried giving you a chance a couple days back thinking well even if he doesnt agree he might b respectful about it and see it from both sides. The first post response you called my opinion "Asinine". Its then when i realized i wont ever like you...

Im very disrespectful to posters that do crap like that. Im very respectful to posters that dont.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This is just flat out ignorance. Same political correct bullshit that has everyone throwing out the homophobe label. Literally as bad as Sharpton and racism.
> 
> 
> I don't see why it'd be hard to comprehend a gay man getting aroused while training with a man they think it's attractive. Especially considering the 500 comments per day on this forum alone about how they'd love to roll with Kyra Gracie and Gina Carano and how they'd love to be in her guard..etc..etc


Its one thing fantasising on an MMA forum and quite another to actually roll with Gina Carano. I bet each and every one of you would forget about how sexy she is once it hits the mat and she starts to dominate you. Thats the difference.

This is fighting. Sexuality goes out the window when you are focused on that. Who the hell trains hard whilst also considering they would like to bang their opponent? If you do, then you are a pervert and deserve kicking out of the gym. Is that what all gay people are now? Perverts?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Seriously ladies, would Nog roll with any of you after these exchanges.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Its one thing fantasising on an MMA forum and quite another to actually roll with Gina Carano. I bet each and every one of you would forget about how sexy she is once it hits the mat and she starts to dominate you. Thats the difference.
> 
> This if fighting. Sexuality goes out the window when you are focused on that. Who the hell trains hard whilst also considering they would like to bang their opponent.


I doubt it. Many posters here have already stated they get worked up, or try hard not to get worked up when rolling with females.

Secondly it's hardly fighting. ESPECIALLY when you are a coach like Nog. Training can go down to a snail's pace, and basically be a dude just sitting or laying on another dude for minutes while talking to a bunch of students.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, seriously?
> 
> If you were fighting a gay dude on the street, trying to beat the shit out of each other, do you think there is any way in hell he would get aroused? Are you serious?
> 
> ...


This is how he responded to my respectful post. Seriously I mean there are so many sentences which are purely meant to ridicule whatever I said.

If this is how someone responds to me then of course I'm going to say something like ' Are you dumb?'. Firstly, I was questioning his statements when he said BJJ was purely about trying to hurt your opponent or whatever, ok in the wrong manner but only retaliating in the first place to his incessant stupid rhetorical questions. I stand by my statements.

You on the other hand, if you get kicks out of acting 'hard' on the internet by trying to belittle people, can jog the **** on because I cant be dealing with your immature shit right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Seriously ladies, would Nog roll with any of you after these exchanges.


John... I just repped your last post that made me laugh.I'll have to get back to this one

you're killin meraise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

unsuscribing from **** banter thread in 3..2..1


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I doubt it. Many posters here have already stated they get worked up, or try hard not to get worked up when rolling with females.
> 
> Secondly it's hardly fighting. ESPECIALLY when you are a coach like Nog. Training can go down to a snail's pace, and basically be a dude just sitting or laying on another dude for minutes while talking to a bunch of students.


Ok. And if the dude is gay, we are going to go ahead and assume hes getting turned on instead of listening to his teacher? Really? Sorry. I simply will NEVER believe thats the case.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Its one thing fantasising on an MMA forum and quite another to actually roll with Gina Carano. I bet each and every one of you would forget about how sexy she is once it hits the mat and she starts to dominate you. Thats the difference.
> 
> This is fighting. Sexuality goes out the window when you are focused on that. Who the hell trains hard whilst also considering they would like to bang their opponent? If you do, then you are a pervert and deserve kicking out of the gym. Is that what all gay people are now? Perverts?



It might just be me, but I can guarantee you I would get aroused rolling with some hot chick even If she was beating me. 

Knowing that, it for sure is possible if the guy is gay and its against another man that he would get aroused. No way am I saying that this is going to happen everytime, but if even 1% did (and im sure 1% do) then we as straight males and within reason to not wish to roll with homosexual guys.

Thats my opinion and im not trying to start an argument!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Ok. And if the dude is gay, we are going to go ahead and assume hes getting turned on instead of listening to his teacher? Really? Sorry. I simply will NEVER believe thats the case.


Then you are exceptionally naive and a prime example of an apologist.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> It might just be me, but I can guarantee you I would get aroused rolling with some hot chick even If she was beating me.
> 
> Knowing that, it for sure is possible if the guy is gay and its against another man that he would get aroused. No way am I saying that this is going to happen everytime, but if even 1% did (and im sure 1% do) then we as straight males and within reason to not wish to roll with homosexual guys.
> 
> Thats my opinion and im not trying to start an argument!


You know what? I cant argue with the 1% statistic. But, is that really a reason for Nog to refuse to train with ALL gay guys?

Way I see it, if a dude is getting aroused, it will get figured out soon enough and that guy will have to leave the gym. The other 99% are probably training hard and taking shit serious. Would we have to eject them all from the gym if one freaky dude copped a feel mid session! :laugh:

Its all opinions dude. This is a forum. Absolutely nothing written here is fact.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Then you are exceptionally naive and a prime example of an apologist.


So I'm naive because I assume the VAST majority of gay MMA practitioners dont get aroused when training.

Well if thats the case, then naive I am and proud of it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> So I'm naive because I assume the VAST majority of gay MMA practitioners dont get aroused when training.
> 
> Well if thats the case, then naive I am and proud of it.


Yes.

Gay MMA students want to train with Nog because he turns them on. They might just pop a accidental chub.

:sarcastic12:

What has the MMA community become :confused02:
I used to think when people said most MMA fans were nothing but white trash ********, that they are wrong. This thread makes me think they are right.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> So I'm naive because I assume the VAST majority of gay MMA practitioners dont get aroused when training.
> 
> Well if thats the case, then naive I am and proud of it.


No, you and a few others are being naive in thinking there is little to zero chance of a gay MMA practitioner getting aroused when training.

A small chance is still a chance. Nog has the right to not take this chance.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Gay MMA students want to train with Nog because he turns them on. They might just pop a accidental chub.
> 
> ...


All the gay guys are rolling with Rogan


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Gay MMA students want to train with Nog because he turns them on. They might just pop a accidental chub.
> 
> ...


Why do you always try and get one up on people by insulting them?? Its just immature and unnecessary.

Just accept that there are two sides of this argument, both with valid reasons and agree to disagree.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> No, you and a few others are being naive in thinking there is little to zero chance of a gay MMA practitioner getting aroused when training.
> 
> A small chance is still a chance. Nog has the right to not take this chance.


You are right

Nog has a right to not risk his life. I mean.. if a person gets turned on by him then Nog could......... wait a minute...... what would happen to Nog???? Errrr...

shit...

I got nothing... just like what would happen to Nog.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> No, you and a few others are being naive in thinking there is little to zero chance of a gay MMA practitioner getting aroused when training.
> 
> A small chance is still a chance. Nog has the right to not take this chance.


Of course I know theres a small chance. Theres a small chance of just about anything. So, we should simply discount training with gay dudes just in case one might get turned on? Do you know what prejudice means? I will not make presumptions based on the actions of a speculative few. Its shit like that that ruins society. I'm sorry, but I'm too old to play that ridiculous and damaging game.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> Why do you always try and get one up on people by insulting them?? Its just immature and unnecessary.
> 
> Just accept that there are two sides of this argument, both with valid reasons and agree to disagree.


Who am i insulting??

Im stating an opinion.

I dont agree that both sides have valid reasons. But i do agree that there are two sides of the argument. One is right and the other is wrong.

You are twisting things up in order to look "good". 

Btw.. your not exactly worth my time. I saw your posts and i just dont like posters like you... i like you even less now that you make things up in order to look holy. I dislike you even more now because i think you are completely fake.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> You are right
> 
> Nog has a right to not risk his life. I mean.. if a person gets turned on by him then Nog could......... wait a minute...... what would happen to Nog???? Errrr...
> 
> ...


Typical PC crowd reply.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Gay men talk and think about sex constantly, any I have been around anyway. Sex sex sex is it 95% of the time. I dont blame nog in the slightest.
I for one dislike gay men a lot or to put it another way I have no respect for them, I dont think they are emotionally strong people and I dont think they can be trusted because of that emotional weakness. That is my experience from the half dozen Ive known on a social level and worked with. I'll get hated on by all the PC robots in the world these days, but I have as much right to dislike them as the PC people do of liking them. 

Just thought Id throw that in there !


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

1) I honestly couldn't care what you think of me
2) Calling everyone who was disagreeing with you white trash ******** (which is in fact a stereotype - hmmm??) and your 1st post directed towards me can be considered insulting.

But whatever, I wouldn't bother wasting your precious time to insult me, that sorta stuff really doesn't bother me when it comes from someone I could care less about on an internet forum


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Gay men talk and think about sex constantly, any I have been around anyway. Sex sex sex is it 95% of the time. I dont blame nog in the slightest.
> I for one dislike gay men a lot or to put it another way I have no respect for them, I dont think they are emotionally strong people and I dont think they can be trusted because of that emotional weakness. That is my experience from the half dozen Ive known on a social level and worked with. I'll get hated on by all the PC robots in the world these days, but I have as much right to dislike them as the PC people do of liking them.
> 
> Just thought Id throw that in there !


Dude... wtf!?:thumbsdown:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Gay men talk and think about sex constantly, any I have been around anyway. Sex sex sex is it 95% of the time. I dont blame nog in the slightest.
> *I for one dislike gay men a lot or to put it another way I have no respect for them*, I dont think they are emotionally strong people and I dont think they can be trusted because of that emotional weakness. That is my experience from the half dozen Ive known on a social level and worked with. I'll get hated on by all the PC robots in the world these days, but I have as much right to dislike them as the PC people do of liking them.


That's pretty harsh, but each to their own. Not nice to stereotype though, that's the whole issue here.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Dude... wtf!?:thumbsdown:


He doesn't like gay people. Problem?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> Typical PC crowd reply.


If 1 out of 1k people gets turned on by grappling Nog then he shouldnt discriminate against all of them. The aftermath of someone getting turned on by grappling is NOTHING. So it isnt fair to discriminate against all the gay men out there that all they want to do is train. It isnt fair to the people that call him a teacher and now know he dislikes them.
But why do i bother to explain this. Everyone has their mind already made up.





DonRifle said:


> Gay men talk and think about sex constantly, any I have been around anyway. Sex sex sex is it 95% of the time. I dont blame nog in the slightest.
> *I for one dislike gay men a lot or to put it another way I have no respect for them, I dont think they are emotionally strong people and I dont think they can be trusted because of that emotional weakness.* That is my experience from the half dozen Ive known on a social level and worked with. I'll get hated on by all the PC robots in the world these days, but I have as much right to dislike them as the PC people do of liking them.
> 
> Just thought Id throw that in there !


Yes.. lets take your post seriously and base our opinions from it.

Im never defending the MMA demographic again. :sarcastic05:


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally think rolling with someone who has an erection is a pretty serious aftermath :S

Sidenote - Is anyone else getting this really annoying speaking chick ad on the right side of the forum?? Anyway to turn this off?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> 1) I honestly couldn't care what you think of me
> 2) Calling everyone who was disagreeing with you white trash ******** (which is in fact a stereotype - hmmm??) and your 1st post directed towards me can be considered insulting.
> 
> But whatever, *I wouldn't bother wasting your precious time* to insult me, that sorta stuff really doesn't bother me when it comes from someone I could care less about on an internet forum


Take your advice and stop then.

K thank you.




"El Guapo" said:


> I personally think rolling with someone who has an erection is a pretty serious aftermath :S
> 
> Sidenote - Is anyone else getting this really annoying speaking chick ad on the right side of the forum?? Anyway to turn this off?


And yet you continue.

I dont like you.. 
and
you dont want to waste my time.

Why dont we meet in the middle and you stop bugging me.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He doesn't like gay people. Problem?


I would rather he said, "I dont like gay people because they are gay and f*uck up the arse". I would have no problem with that. But to claim they are all emotionally weak? Because he knows 6 gay dudes? I don't know what planet yous lot live on, but in my world this is prejudice of the highest order.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> *If 1 out of 1k people gets turned on by grappli*ng Nog then he shouldnt discriminate against all of them. The aftermath of someone getting turned on by grappling is NOTHING. So it isnt fair to discriminate against all the gay men out there that all they want to do is train. It isnt fair to the people that call him a teacher and now know he dislikes them.
> But why do i bother to explain this. Everyone has their mind already made up.
> 
> 
> ...


This number is complete conjecture.

There is no way of knowing if a gay dude is going to enjoy grappling with Nog too much.

So Nog doesn't do it. Period. He doesn't train apparently with women either. So obviously it's an issue of sexual boundaries with him.

It does not make him a backwoods hick.




Soojooko said:


> I would rather he said, "I dont like gay people because they are gay and f*uck up the arse". I would have no problem with that. But to claim they are all emotionally weak? Because he knows 6 gay dudes? I don't know what planet yous lot live on, but in my world this is prejudice of the highest order.



Doesn't really take much to establish an opinion or generalizations of a bunch of people.

If a white dude moves into a bad neighborhood and 6 black dudes rob him, that dude may go out and think all black people are thieves and hate them for the rest of his life. I'm not going be in an uproar about it. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> If 1 out of 1k people gets turned on by grappling Nog then he shouldnt discriminate against all of them. The aftermath of someone getting turned on by grappling is NOTHING. So it isnt fair to discriminate against all the gay men out there that all they want to do is train. It isnt fair to the people that call him a teacher and now know he dislikes them.
> But why do i bother to explain this. Everyone has their mind already made up.


Nog has every right not to take that chance. It is his choice. He shouldn't have to compromise his beliefs. It is not against the law.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ok ok i said i would unsuscribe from this thread but i thought i might just give you one more post, for all who agree with nog, are you then saying gay people shouldnt be allowed to do MMA? because if you cant train you cant fight. also im 100% sure Nick Ring is gay. anyways its not my problem but if someone could answer my question properly


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok ok i said i would unsuscribe from this thread but i thought i might just give you one more post, for all who agree with nog, are you then saying gay people shouldnt be allowed to do MMA? because if you cant train you cant fight. also im 100% sure Nick Ring is gay. anyways its not my problem but if someone could answer my question properly


Yeah totally. Since I don't find error in Nog's ways, must been I support the barring of gays from MMA.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> If a white dude moves into a bad neighborhood and 6 black dudes rob him, that dude may go out and think all black people are thieves and hate them for the rest of his life. I'm not going be in an uproar about it. *It's not that big of a deal.*


It might not be to you... but it is to me. I'm 40 and lived in all environments from the roughest grime to upmarket london town. I've hung out with all sorts. All sexual orientations. All races. I might have agreed with you 20 years ago... but I cant anymore. I cant say any more then that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah totally. Since I don't find error in Nog's ways, must been I support the barring of gays from MMA.


well it pretty much means the same thing doesnt it, you dont like gay people sparring and rolling so how are they to train, im not any side of the fence just wanna know what you think they are supposed to do


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok ok i said i would unsuscribe from this thread but i thought i might just give you one more post, for all who agree with nog, are you then saying gay people shouldnt be allowed to do MMA? because if you cant train you cant fight. also im 100% sure Nick Ring is gay. anyways its not my problem but if someone could answer my question properly


Of course you would fight a gay guy that's completely different. If your boss has told you to fight a gay then of course you would because that's your job.

Training on the other hand is completely different. You do it for much longer (months compared to minutes) and there are masses of training partners who aren't gay so you can chose whoever you want. Not even to mention someone could create an emotional connection with you :confused02:.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok ok i said i would unsuscribe from this thread but i thought i might just give you one more post, for all who agree with nog, are you then saying gay people shouldnt be allowed to do MMA?


I don't think most of the people are saying gay people should
not be allowed in MMA. I think they are saying NOG or whoever, have the right to choose to not train/roll with a gay guy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> Nog has every right not to take that chance. It is his choice. He shouldn't have to compromise his beliefs. It is not against the law.


And i have every right to think that Nog is a scumb bag ignorant self centered moronic asshole that probably does feed a bus carrots. Its no wonder he looks like the missing link between ape and man.

Its my choice... I shouldnt have to compromise my beliefs in order for others to be happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> Of course you would fight a gay guy that's completely different. If your boss has told you to fight a gay then of course you would because that's your job.
> 
> Training on the other hand is completely different. You do it for much longer (months compared to minutes) and there are masses of training partners who aren't gay so you can chose whoever you want. Not even to mention someone could create an emotional connection with you :confused02:.


ok good your response was better than rolfcopters who seemed offended by my question


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheAuger said:


> I don't think most of the people are saying gay people should
> not be allowed in MMA. I think they are saying NOG or whoever, have the right to choose to not train/roll with a gay guy.


But to respect him more because of it?? Now thats just plain retarded.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheAuger said:


> I don't think most of the people are saying gay people should
> not be allowed in MMA. I think they are saying NOG or whoever, have the right to choose to not train/roll with a gay guy.


And its my right to call him a caveman.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> And i have every right to think that Nog is a scumb bag ignorant self centered moronic asshole that probably does feed a bus carrots. Its no wonder he looks like the missing link between ape and man.
> 
> *Its my choice... I shouldnt have to compromise my beliefs in order for others to be happy*. :thumbsup:


Dude, you have just contradicted yourself. You are nailing us for posting our beliefs about a certain issue and then you come out with that?? If anything that sort of attitude is more prejudice than anything else said in this thread.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> It might not be to you... but it is to me. I'm 40 and lived in all environments from the roughest grime to upmarket london town. I've hung out with all sorts. All sexual orientations. All races. I might have agreed with you 20 years ago... but I cant anymore. I cant say any more then that.


Seems you just care too much what other people feel.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> Dude, you have just contradicted yourself. You are nailing us for posting our beliefs about a certain issue and then you come out with that?? If anything that sort of attitude is more prejudice than anything else said in this thread.


Jesus.. someone does not understand sarcasm.

This is where i would normally call you stupid or w/e else because i simply dont like you. You on the other hand are special and i wont take that route with.

Just move along far away from me. :thumbsup:

PS.

Your wasting my time again. Can you stop?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

......


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's the thing, you know Miesha Tate is dating Bryan Caraway? They met in an MMA club/gym. Now these two are dating now, you don't think their was some sexual tension when they were training together?

It's probably a lot more common than most people think.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

My bad didnt realise you were being sarcastic. I still think its ignorant for you to think that there are not valid points on both sides of the argument.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well it pretty much means the same thing doesnt it, *you dont like gay people sparring and rolling so how are they to train*, im not any side of the fence just wanna know what you think they are supposed to do


they should go train with a woman, since they want to be sissy la la's in their personal lives.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Seems you just care too much what other people feel.


Its not just feelings though is it? Its prejudice which affects your actions and affects the way your children behave. If I made the presumption about black people all being robbers. That shit doesn't stay inside. Its not just "feelings". It means I will be reluctant to trust any black people. It means if my son or daughter falls in love with a black person, I'm going to get vexed about it. This shit isnt some harmless thoughts. If gay people cant train with straight people in MMA gyms, what about their feelings? What about their careers?

I care about what people do. Couldn't care less what they think. What if Big Nog has some gay training partners who are not out in the gym yet? And have been good training partners? What will they do after his comments? This shit affects peoples lives.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

"El Guapo" said:


> My bad didnt realise you were being sarcastic. I still think its ignorant for you to think that there are not valid points on both sides of the argument.


And i think thinking like Nog is ignorant.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> *Here's the thing, you know Miesha Tate is dating Bryan Caraway? They met in an MMA club/gym. Now these two are dating now, you don't think their was some sexual tension when they were training together?
> 
> It's probably a lot more common than most people think.*


/endThread


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Even though I'm trying to find reasons to not bash big Bog, it's really sad to read something like this so late in his career. He's def going to hurt his reputation and lose fans with this comment.

Yes, he has a right to choose who he rolls with, but to come out and pretty much tell gays that he feels they have no place training with him is homophobic and ignorant. Regardless of what he actually means, he clearly think that it's likely to cause an attraction. If a gay MMA fighter is a professional, then he does it for sport.

Maybe someone should tell him that there are LOTS of "straight" guys who participate in MMA. Some realize they're gay and some don't know it yet. I've trained with all types of people and no one has ever made me uncomfortable during training... especially not with their sexual orientation.

I still hope you rip Schaub's arm off, but that's only because I really don't like Schaub. Sorry Nog, but I am no longer a big fan of yours...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ain't no way JDS is coming out of the closet now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ain't no way JDS is coming out of the closet now.


Im sure if Bobby was still around, you would have targeted another Blackhouse fighter...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Locked until other mods see this thread. It's disgusting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread is dead, the comments in it are incredibly disrespectful and I am disappointed in a majority of the posters who have contributed.


----------

